# جاوب على هذا السؤال و حول الماء الى وقود...يرجى المشاركة ...



## الثعلب2000 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اعضاء المنتدي الغالي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعرض لكم اليوم مقالة التالية الواردة في الاصدار الاول من (الطاقة الحرة ) من مركز سايكوجين ... و بعدها نطرح السؤال .... علماً اني قمت بالبحث في النت عن الاسماء الواردة في المقالة و وجتها بحرفيتها مع بعض الشرح والصور اي ان المقالة مترجم ....مترجم ... والنت موجود للتآكد .
"مـن المـاء إلـى البنـزيـن
Water to Gasoline
بقلم روبرت.أ.نيلسون
Robert A. Nelson
أليس جميلا لو استطعنا حرق الماء كوقود ؟.. فكر بكل الأموال التي ستدخرها . يبدو انه حلم صعب التحقيق لكن تم تحقيقه عدة مرات، و أخرها كان في 1996م ، في المعهد الهندي للتكنولوجيا ( 1TT ) ، حيث عرض رامار بيلاي Ramar Pillai ، ذو الثلاثين عاماً ، عملية تحويل الماء إلى وقود هيدروكربوني عن طريق مزجه مع تركيبة أعشاب سرية كان قد اكتشفها . لقد ذهل العلماء خلال هذه التجربة التي نظمت من قبل كيميائي المعهد الهندي للتكنولوجيا ن.ك.جها N. K. Jha الذي قال : " إنها مذهلة لكنها حقيقة ".

يتم غلي أونصتين من الأوراق و لحاء الشجر في لتر من الماء ، تبرد ، تضاف كمية صغيرة من الملح ، حمض الليمون ، ثم تضاف مواد كيماوية سرية ، فيتم بعدها إنتاج نصف ليتر من سائل قابل للاحتراق ، له ذات رائحة واشتعال الكيروسين ! ذلك في غضون 30 دقيقة . قام المختبر الكيميائي الوطني في الهند بتحليل المادة واكتشف أنها هيدروكربون نقي ذات درجة غليان 170ْ مئوية . يبدو أن الوقود الجديد هو أكثر فعالية من البنزين ، ولا ينتج عادما من الكبريت ، وأكد الباحثون في المعهد الهندي للبترول صحة هذه العملية .

أعطي رامار بيلاي عشرين فدان من الأرض ليزرعها بشجيرته المذهلة وتقدم للحصول على براءة الاختراع لعمليته . لكن أبيلاي لم ينجو من الحملات العدائية التي شنت ضده ، فاتهم بأنه دجال ( مشعوذ ) وزعم أنه أضاف النفط إلى العملية بالشعوذة ( بخفة اليد ) حتى حين كان العلماء يراقبونه وهو يطبق تجربته . و آخر ما سمعنا عنه هو أنه تم اختطافه من قبل مجهولين . و حاولنا متابعة أخباره لكن وسائل الإعلام لم تأتي على ذكرها أبداً .القصة مذكورة بالغة الانكليزية على هذا الموقع :
http://www.skepdic.com/herbfuel.html
صورة رامار بيلاي :




[/url][/IMG]

..................

في العام 1916م ، أعلن لويس إنريخت Louis Enricht أنه ابتكر بديلا للبنزين يمكن تصنيعه بكلفة بنس واحد ( قرش ) للغالون . و لإثبات صحة ما يدعيه ، سمح إنريخت للمراسلين بتفتيش خزان الوقود الفارغ للسيارة . وفحص المراسلون أيضا الماء الذي سكبه إنريخت في الخزان . أضاف حبة صغيرة خضراء اللون ، ثم شغل السيارة وأخذ المراسلين في جولة حول فارمينغديل ، لونغ آيلاند . قام وليم هاسكيل ، الناشر لشيكاغو هيرالد ، بالتحقيق في إدعاءات إنرخت ، و كتب يقول :
" ... فحصت الخزان والمحرك بشكل كامل حتى أنني فحصت الماء قبل أن تضاف الحبة الخضراء الغامضة إلى الخزان . بعدها فتحت الصمام وفحصت السائل الذي أصبح الآن بطعم اللوز المر . تذوقت أيضا السائل الموجود في الكربراتور و كانت النتيجة ذاتها . ذهلت عندما أشغلت السيارة ، وقمنا بقيادتها في أنحاء المدينة دون أية متاعب .. ".

علم المراسلون بعد عدة أيام أن إنريخت قد تم اتهامه بالخداع ! في عام 1903 وأنه قد كان متورطا في مشروعات مزيفة !. لكن على الرغم من النقص في المصداقية لدى إنريخت ( بسبب حملات الاتهام و الافتراء الشرسة ضده ) ، فإنه استطاع أن يجعل بينجامين يوكام Benjamin Yoakum يموله حيث قام بتأسيس شركة باسم "شركة طاقة المحركات الوطنية" .
أجري اختباراً في حضور محققون من الجيش البريطاني ، و علقوا بعدها في تقريرهم قائلين : " عملت السيارة بكفائة وفعالية كبيرة وكأنها تعمل فعلاً على البنزين ".

لكن الصفقة في النهاية لم تتم ، لأسباب لازالت غامضة . و بعد فترة من الزمن ، قام يوكام ( المموّل ) بمقاضاة إنريخت الذي أجبر على فتح صندوق أمانات حيث أدعي أنه وضع فيه التركيبة وعينة للمادة ولكنها لم تكن هناك وانهارت شركة طاقة المحركات الوطنية في النهاية و أتهم أنريخت بالخداع و الاحتيال ( كانت مؤامرة مدبرة بالاتفاق مع المموّل ) ، و أمضى أنريخت عدة سنوات في سجن سينغ سينغ .
..................
في عام 1917 ، تقدّم جون أندروز إلى البحرية الأمريكية مع ادعاء بأنه يستطيع تحويل الماء العذب أو المالح إلى وقود يتميز بنفس طاقة البنزين . لا تكلف الكيمياويات أكثر من سنيتن للغالون . سمح لأندروز باستعراض اختراعه في تجربة بروكلين حيث تم الاختبار على إحدى القوارب . قال القائد إيرل.ب.جيسوب ، الذي كان القائد العسكري المسؤول عن المكان :

" أعطينا أندروز دلوا من الماء المسحوب من حوض البحرية ( ماء عذب ) عبر خرطوم متصل بأحد ملحقات الحوض . ركب في سيارته وبحوزته علبة كنا قد فتشناها ووجدناها فارغة ، مع حقيبة كتب صغيرة كان يحملها معه . وبعد حوالي دقيقة أخرج العلبة الممتلئة بالماء مع المحلول السرّي ، و قد حملت العلبة بنفسي إلى خزان الوقود المفتوح . وبينما كان السائل يصب في الخزان ، وضع أندروز سيجارة مشتعلة بقرب السائل الذي لم يشتعل . وهذا يشير إلى أنه لم يكن سائلاً غازيا أو قابلا للاشتعال . تم تشغيل المحرك بنفس السرعة التي يدور بها مع البنزين ، وبعد إجراء تعديل مؤقت على الكربراتور استقر المحرّك في عمله الطبيعي ". في اختبار ثاني ، وضع أندروز في غرفة فارغة دون أي إمكانية للتخلص من دلو الماء المالح الذي زودته به إلا بإفراغه في عبوة وقود ذات حجم الغالون الواحد . قال القائد جيسوب :

" خرج خلال دقيقة ومعه العبوة الممتلئة التي استهلكها مجددا المحرك دون ملاحظة أي اختلاف بين الماء العذب والمالح . كان موجودا في الموقع الأدميرال جي. إي بورد , المدير الصناعي للموقع . بعد كل هذه الإجراءات الاحتياطية التي قمنا باتخاذها ... أعتقد أنه لا يوجد أي مجال للخداع " ... "من وجهة نظر عسكرية ، من المستحيل تصور وجود مثل هذا الاختراع . من المهم جدا إرسال ضابط بسرعة إلى واشنطن ليقدم تقريرا إلى قسم البحرية ، من الواضح أن أندروز اكتشف تركيبة كيماوية تستطيع أن تغيّر مواصفات الماء و تجعل بخاره قابل للاحتراق مجرّد أن تعرّض لشرارة . كما البنزين تماماً ".

والتر ميري ويثر ، محرر البحرية لمجلة " نيويورك وورلد " New York World ، قابل أندروز في منزله ، و اكتشف أن أندروز كان مرعوباً و مصاب بحالة رهاب الملاحقة ! قال اندروز للمحرر :

أحدهم قام بتسميم كلبي في الأسبوع الماضي . فعلوا هذا لكي يتمكنون من الوصول إلي بسهولة . أنا ملاحق في كل مكان ، ليلا ونهارا . يعلم كثير من الناس عن اختراعي ...... فهو سيسبب بتعطيل عمل شركات النفط ، ربما إلى الأبد . بكلفة سنتان لكل غالون ، يمكنك الحصول على بديل للبنزين ، و بجودة و كفائة أعلى منه . أقول لك أن حياتي لا تساوي شيئاً مقابل هذا الوضع المحرج للشركات العملاقة . فكر بما يعنيه اختراعي للأمم في الحرب ".

اقترح ميري ويثر تنفيذ فحص شامل لاختراعه مع قسم البحرية في العاصمة واشنطن ، وقبل أندروز مساعدته . استطاع ميري ويثر نيل اهتمام الوزير جوزيف دانييل الذي قال : " قل للرجل أن يأتي بسرعة ، سآمر بتجهيز غواصة وطائرة له عند وصوله ".

راسل ميري ويثر أندروز بالتلغراف . لكنه لم يتلق ردا . عاد إلى ماكيسبورت، مكان إقامته ، لكن أندروز كان مفقودا . رافق بعدئذ الشرطة إلى منزل أندروز حيث وجدوا أثار مقاومة عنيفية في منزلة المنهوب . لم يعثر على أثر لأندروز .

رواية أخرى عن قضية أندروز الغامضة تقول أنه قتل في منزله عام 1937 واختفت كل ملاحظاته واحتياطيه من المسحوق الأخضر. و زعم أن أخته أخذت الأبحاث وسافرت إلى سكوتلندا . حيث قتلت بعد سنة واحدة .

الصحفي البارز توم فالنتاين Tom Valentine الذي كتب مقالات عديدة عن التقنيات المحظورة ، تلقى مرة هاتفا من رجل يدعي بأنه جون أندروز الإبن . لكن بالطبع لم يمكن هناك أثبات لأقواله التي تمثلت بما يلي :
" قتلت عمتي وبعدها أصبح بعض أقربائي أغنياء فجأة ، وأعتقد أن طريقة صنع المسحوق معروفة والناس الذين يعرفونها هم من قبل شركة فيلبس للبترول the Phillips Petroleum Company.
..................
الشخص الأخر الذي قام باستعراض تحويل الماء إلى وقود كان غويدو فرانش Guido Franch ، عامل منجم سابق حاول لمدة 50 عام أن يجد ممولين لمنتجه الجديد . استخدم هو أيضا مسحوق أخضر لتحويل الماء إلى وقود أكتيني عيار 105 . و أطلق على وقوده الجديد اسم "موتا" Mota ، و هي عبارة عن كلمة أتوم ( ذرة ) لكن مكتوبة بالعكس .

أقام فرانش المئات من الاستعراضات حول وقود الموتا ، لكنه لم ينتجه تجاريا . على كل حال ، قام فرانش ببيع حوالي 3000% من حقوقه للمستثمرين المهتمين بالأمر . و في عام 1973 ، استدعي فرانش إلى محكمة شيكاغو الفيديرالية بتهمة الاحتيال .

لكنه استعرض فعالية وقود الموتا في حضور القاضي ويليام بوير ، و فيليب روميتي ، اللذان صدقا ما شاهداه أمامهم ، و تم تبرئة فرانش من تهمة الاحتيال .

يتم إنتاج وقود الموتا بواسطة إضافة باوند واحد من المادة السرية إلى خمسين غالون من الماء . فيمكنه بعدها أن يحترق بصفاء ولا يترك بقايا تلوث . في إحدى الاستعراضات قام باستخدام جزارة عشب تعمل على البنزين ، فدارت حوالي 15 دقيقة على كمية صغير من الماء المعالج بالموتا ، بينما لم تبق تعمل بنفس الكمية من البنزين أكثر من 3 دقائق فقط .

إن وقود الموتا حساس جدا لضوء الشمس ، فمجرّد أن يتعرض لأشعة الشمس ، يتحوّل مجددا إلى ماء مع راسب من مسحوق أبيض .

أدعى فرانش أنه تعلّم صناعة الموتا من عالم ألماني اسمه أليكساندر كرافت ، كان ذلك في عام 1925 ، و العالم كرافت توفي عام 1941 . تلقى فرانك مبلغ 100.000 دولار من مستثمرين صغار خلال مدة 40 سنة . استخدم النقود ليعيش عليها ولم يصنع أي وقود موتا على نطاق واسع . تلقى عروضا جدية من مستثمرين كبار ، لكن متطلباته المادية كانت غير معقولة مما أدى إلى فشل جميع المفاوضات التي جرت معه .
يبدو أنه علينا الاستمرار بحرق البنزين من الآن حتى إشعار آخر ... إلى أن يظهر أحد العباقرة و يعيد اكتشاف سر استخراج البلورات الخضراء من الفحم

http://www.rexresearch.com/order.htm​سؤالي يتمحور حول عدة نقاط ... الصورة التالية تبين جزيئ الغلوكوز ( احد ابسط اشكال الهيدروكربونات) 



[/url][/IMG]
نرى في الصورة جزيئ الغلكوزر كما اسلفت نرى فيه ذرات الكربون والهيدروجين والاكسجين (وهي مكونات الماء ) 
سؤالى على الشكل التالي : 
ما هي المادة او العنصر او التركيب الكيميائي الذي يعيد ترتيب وتركييب جزيئات الماء بحيث تصبح قابلة للانفجار ضمن ظروف غرفة الاحتراق الداخلي ( حرارة + ضغط + شرارة )
كما يعرف الجميع فان مضادات التجمد للماء تخفظ درجة تجمد الماء عدة درجات حسب الكمية 
إذا ما هي المادة التى تعكس العملية ... اي تقوم بإنقاص درجة غليان الماء بحيث يتحول الماء الى بخار بدرجة تقل عن 100 C ​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هالمقالة 
والكيمياء اخي الكريم سحر بكل معنى للكلمة 
ولا شيء مستحيل في عالم الكيمياء


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا مشكور


----------

